# Best Intro CNC



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

What's the best CNC for reproducing photographs in wood?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Chris, this is a very open ended question and comes up on a regular basis.

Usually, there is no "one best" in any of our tools. Most will recommend what they have been using and get good result with.

Check through this section of the forum and see what users recommend.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Woodalyahave said:


> What's the best CNC for reproducing photographs in wood?


Vectric has pretty good software and they have free trial downloads.

Vectric Ltd - Passionate About CNC


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep in mind that when you apply a photograph to wood you are putting your own artistic touches to it. You have to figure out what you want to do then figure out how to accomplish it......Do you want a flat picture or do you want it to be a 3D picture???? 

Bryan


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I have seen some laser engravers do an excellent job of reproducing photos onto wood. Lighter woods like maple make for great contrast.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

check out Vectric photo vcarve and see if that would work


----------

